Need Job - duyanh
======
gus_massa
I guess this will get flagged soon. In that case:

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Meanwhile some advice. You need to provide more information. In particular,
what can you do, where do you live (country?). But writing it here will not be
helpful for you because this thread will get lost. Go to the "Who wants to be
hired" thread. Look at the format of the messages, and try to write something
similar.

